# Cinder block enclosure



## jeffbens0n (Nov 5, 2010)

Ok so I am just posting my idea with hopes of getting suggestions, so all are welcome. 

I have been trying to decide how to build my outdoor enclosure over the winter and I have finally decided to use cinder blocks, I like them because they are relatively inexpensive, can be moved if needed, and can be expanded upon when needed. I am still trying to find the perfect spot that will get enough sunlight. 

I am thinking two high, so 16 inches, and maybe dug in an inch or two, just under the sod of the grass. My leopard wont dig and with my russian, I just plan to watch for digging around the edges. I am thinking about 20 feet long, and about 6 feet wide, with one third of it for my russian, and the other two thirds for the leopard. 

For a lid i was planning on making three sections out of two by fours with some sort of chicken wire to keep raccoons, foxes out. I may also need to weight this down if it is not heavy enough.

For shelter, i want to make some sort of small box for the leopard, not sure on that yet, any suggestions welcome, and for the russian, i was thinking of starting a burrow for him, maybe my arms length, mounded up at the entrance, with something covering the actual hole so rain would not enter, I was also hoping this would dis-encourage digging at the edges of the enclosure. 

Thanks for looking and any criticism or suggestions are more than welcome, it is just an idea at this point.----Jeff


----------



## J. Ellis (Nov 5, 2010)

Jeff,

It all sounds good! Except the chicken wire. I have had hundreds of chickens in my lifetime. Chickenwire is used to _keep chickens in_ not keep anything else out. I would suggest getting 2"x4" welded wire "field fencing". It is thicker and is actually welded together, not just twisted together like most chickenwire. I also believe they are roughly the same price. Something like this would be more than sufficient. Lowes and/or Home Depot and/or Ace and/or Walmart should carry it. You could then use zip ties or another piece of wire to weave the two sections together (if you get 36") but it should come in 72" as well.


----------



## J. Ellis (Nov 5, 2010)

Jeff,

It looks good! I have had hundreds of chickens in my life and have dealt with all types of predators. One thing I have learned is that _chickenwire is used to keep chickens IN, not to keep things OUT_. I would suggest using something like _http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...fb44310&itemid=200439244086&ff4=263602_304642_, 4"x2" welded wire field fencing. Any "big box" home improvement store should carry it. They should also have 72" tall rolls as well. But, if you get the 36" tall then you would splice them together using zip ties and save a little money.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 5, 2010)

Jeff:

Where are you located? I don't like to allow my Russians to hibernate outside because here in the Central Valley of California it gets too wet during the winter. Russians don't make an actual burrow. When they dig down to hibernate, they just push the dirt behind them, effectively closing off the entrance and they're pretty hard to find. My first winter with Russians I lost some due to being cold and wet. I understand that back east where it snows, they hibernate in the ground just fine, but I'm thinking that the snow keeps the ground from getting too wet.

Do you live in an area of night time marauders? I have all my tortoises outside with large open pens and have never lost anyone to raccoons or opossums, skunks or coyotes. And I've actually seen all of the above in my neighborhood at one time or another. I also have lots of cats and a doberman in the back yard. Maybe the smell of the dog keeps the vermin away, I don't know.

Bear in mind that bigger is always better. I would think that your leopard would require a bigger portion of the pen. And Russians are wanderers. They also require a lot of space for wandering. We all make do with what we've got, but if you can see your way clear to go bigger, it would be better.

Looking forward to seeing your project in pictures as it is getting built!!


----------



## jeffbens0n (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks Yvonne, 

I wasn't planning on hibernating the Russian outside, i live in southeastern PA so it gets pretty cold, I was thinking the burrow would be more of a man made shelter, my concern is that he would dig himself deeper and hibernate without me knowing, which I don't want. I plan to bring both of them in during the winter, and maybe eventually leave the leopard outside when I can get a heated shed. As for space, I am just starting off with those dimensions for ease, and like I said, I like the cinder blocks because I could expand the pen whenever necessary. We do have a number of raccoons and foxes, but nothing bigger, I am just concerned a raccoon would get the better of one of my small tortoises if left in the open.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 5, 2010)

I used cinder blocks almost exclusively at first. All my tort houses were made from them, and most of the box turtle pens fencing was cinder block. Over the years I faded them out and went to regular wood construction. But starting out, and getting used to what you need and what you want, you're right, they're easily moved, sturdy and fairly cheap.


----------



## banned (Nov 5, 2010)

If you are concerned about predators, I wouldn't use chicken wire. I have many years of experience with chickens and one thing I always caution new chicken owners about is the chicken wire is *meant to keep chickens in, not to keep predators out*. The thin wire is easily broken apart and, if a predator wants in, there is just about nothing that will keep him out. 

I suggest 4"x2" welded wire field fencing (as seen here: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...fb44310&itemid=200439244086&ff4=263602_304642). Most big-box home improvement stores should have this. In my experience, it is much cheaper than chicken wire and even comes in 72" tall rolls as well. If you can only find 36" rolls, you could use two methods of attaching them together. The easy way: zip ties; the hard way: using a single strand of 10-12 gauge wire to weave them together.


----------



## banned (Nov 5, 2010)

If you are concerned about predators, I wouldn't use chicken wire. I have many years of experience with chickens and one thing I always caution new chicken owners about is the chicken wire is *meant to keep chickens in, not to keep predators out*. The thin wire is easily broken apart and, if a predator wants in, there is just about nothing that will keep him out. 

I suggest 4"x2" welded wire field fencing (as seen here: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...fb44310&itemid=200439244086&ff4=263602_304642). Most big-box home improvement stores should have this. In my experience, it is much cheaper than chicken wire and even comes in 72" tall rolls as well. If you can only find 36" rolls, you could use two methods of attaching them together. The easy way: zip ties; the hard way: using a single strand of 10-12 gauge wire to weave them together.


----------



## banned (Nov 5, 2010)

If you are concerned about predators, I wouldn't use chicken wire. I have many years of experience with chickens and one thing I always caution new chicken owners about is the chicken wire is *meant to keep chickens in, not to keep predators out*. The thin wire is easily broken apart and, if a predator wants in, there is just about nothing that will keep him out. 

I suggest 4"x2" welded wire field fencing (as seen here: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...fb44310&itemid=200439244086&ff4=263602_304642). Most big-box home improvement stores should have this. In my experience, it is much cheaper than chicken wire and even comes in 72" tall rolls as well. If you can only find 36" rolls, you could use two methods of attaching them together. The easy way: zip ties; the hard way: using a single strand of 10-12 gauge wire to weave them together.


----------



## J. Ellis (Nov 5, 2010)

Jeff,

I've tried to post to your thread several times. If this doesn't go through, I'm giving up. No offense, but it got me banned at least once! Lol

If you are worried about predators getting in and still want to put a top on your enclosures, chicken wire is *not* the way to go. I have had hundreds of chickens in my life and chicken wire _keeps chickens in_ and doesn't keep predators out. The wire is thin and easily broken. I would go with 4"x2" welded wire field fencing. You can find it at any of the big box stores. If you get the 36" tall rolls, you can use zip ties or another string of wire to weave and piece it together. They do have 72" tall rolls as well.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 5, 2010)

I use cinderblocks for that very reason, cheap, movable and expandable. With my russians I bought some of those plastic weed control pieces and I buried them right against the bricks and house, keeps them from digging against the walls.


----------

